# DMT's Magna-Disc Sharpening System honing system



## Dusty56

If I understand your review , this is only for honing purposes ?
You got one magnet , one sanding disc (grit not mentioned) and one honing disc with paste for $50.
Looks like you have to buy a second or third glass disc to apply the magnet to ,if you still want to sharpen anything with the standard paper , correct ?


----------



## superdav721

Yes honing purposes, just to get that scary sharp edge back. Sorry on the grit. The grit on the Disk was 1200. They offer 2 kits, one kit comes with a 325 and 600 grit and the honing kit comes with 1200 grit and a honing wheel. Compare that to the stock kit that comes with the 3000, 2 glass wheels with 220,400,1000 and 3600. I peeled my 1000 grit off and placed the 1200 DMT on it. Each kit has a magnetic wheel to stick there discs to so you only have to give up one side of a glass disk. And yes if you were going to use the standard setup you would have to buy a 3rd disk. I just used the disk where my 1000 was. I left the 3600 on the other side. Worksharp has a leather honing wheel offered but I don't need it now.
What I was reaching for longevity. 
I tested the edge, like most people on the hair on my arm. The chisel cut the hair before the edge reached my skin. I could use one for a mirror and trim my beard with the other.


----------



## Dusty56

"I could use one for a mirror and trim my beard with the other." LOL ,

Thanks for the additional info : )


----------



## superdav721

Any time Dusty56


----------



## Limerick

Thanks for the review. I have a question though: since the worksharp is set to a 25,30, 35 degree bevel, how can you use this to establish a micro bevel (I assume you don't). I guess you find this works just fine? I currently use waterstones to hone, but don't like the mess. I have the worksharp and use it to establish the primary bevel, and then go to the stones (well, most of the time).


----------



## superdav721

Work sharp suggests to go up 5 degrees. So if your primary is 25 degrees they say go to 30 degrees for the secondary. To me more than 2 degrees is to much. I find my self stropping on the worksharp with the stropping wheel on top. Two reasons, I like to get the bur off the back of the chisel and then I free hand the bevel and lift it ever so sightly past my primary bevel. That gives me just a slight secondary bevel. I do use stones and that has given me the confidence to free hand on the top of the worksharp. Note confidence not skill, I mess up sometimes


----------



## Limerick

Thanks 721 for sharing your procedure.


----------



## superdav721

Nikki and Dusty you guys are welcome. Thanks for the questions and comments. When I was in need of a method of sharpening I choose the workshop. The tormek was a bit out of my reach. Once you buy the base unit of most devices then you will find a need to get the jigs and accessories. The work sharp was the cheaper of the two. I have been pleased with the production of the unit and would recommend this to a wood worker for a dependable and sturdy unit. It seems the worksharp has a good motor cause I have ran the fire out of mine. I hope the DMT honing kit is as durable.


----------



## DavidBethune

I also own the WorkSharp 3000.. Here's what to do guys if you want to achieve exactly what they offer with their system and no magnets. Just peel and stick..
In Canada Lee Valley sells the diamond grit paper *Peel And Stick *in 8 1/2" x 11" sheets for $3.50 per sheet.
Lee Valley Diamond Paper
Unlike the grits they talk about with the "ABOVE" mentioned systems all of the SCARY SHARP people recommend using 15 micron (approx 600 grit) - 5 Micron (approx 1200 grit) And then use the Chrome Oxide $2.20 sheet for a mirror finish.. You can read about what I found here.. Microfinishing
If you buy a sheet each of the grits it costs you $9.20 plus shipping to do exactly what is being done with the above mentioned system..
No brainer for me….


----------



## Dusty56

*David* ,thanks for the info : )


----------



## superdav721

wow David great info.


----------



## VillageCarver

Hi Guys,
I've had my WorkSharp 3000 for about 4 years and love it. I rarely use the built in jig that sharpens from the bottom and the see thru feature does not work for me. What I have done is mounted it to a slab and added a laminated table that is level with the wheel. I then use The Oar jig or the Master jig from Woodcarvers supply. I can also use a cheap honing jig for plane irons. My machine is set up horizontally. Its easier to see what your doing without having to bend over. I set up another guide system similar to a wolvrine system for lathe tools. I can post some pictures if anyone requests. To save money I bought a bunch of PSA paper ranging from 80 to 2000 from Klingspor. I buy the 5 meter rolls which are 6" wide. Just cut out squares and stik to your glass and then trim and poke a hole in the middle. You can also make your own wheels out of MDF for stroping.
Dan
"Suspenders are easier to break in than new boots"


----------



## superdav721

Dan great tips, can we see some pics on the jigs. I love it when someone adapts a product and makes it better. Great idea on the mdf. Worksharp has a new jig that does gouges. I was thinking about it but I would like to see what you have done first.


----------



## Dusty56

Dan , I'd also like to see your set up : ) 
Thank you.


----------



## superdav721

David William Bethune your link on micro finishing made for some very interesting reading. Thank you.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thought you may like to see my video of the Upgrades I made to the Work Sharp including one that allows you to use Tormek jigs AND how to use cheap buffing compound instead of sandpaper instead of diamond wheels and compounds:


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I was most impressed with your setup. Really, I will implement some of your techniques. Thank you for sharing the knowledge and expertise. This will be my next shop project. I gat ta get the wifes stuff done first.


----------



## Dusty56

*Stumpy Nubs* , I just watched your very informative video. 
Thank you for showing us how to trick out our WorkSharps : )


----------



## superdav721

Edit I got a new camera so here is a demo and a test.


----------



## Wilmingtonian

My question is for both superdav and Stumpy, could your ideas be combined? Couldn't you apply the diamond paste to a dedicated mdf wheel? Thanks!


----------



## superdav721

I believe you can. The disk DMT ships for you to use with there paste is a cloth that is adhered to a plastic disk.


----------

